# op drift geraakt



## Chiapas

Wie kan mij helpen te begrijpen wat deze zin betekent?

De stoeterijen van H.en R. waren niet op drift geraakt en gingen geruisloos over in handen van de communisten.

Ik moet het naar het Italiaans vertalen, maar in het Engels of Frans is het ook goed, zolang ik de betekenis heb.

Bedankt!


----------



## Kworb

Een schip is op drift geraakt als het niet meer wordt bestuurd of kan worden bestuurd, en is overgeleverd aan de zee.

Ik snap de zin echter niet, want een stoeterij is geen schip, dat is een paardenfokkerij.


----------



## little_wings

Ik sluit mij aan bij Kworb, ik zie weinig alternatieve interpretaties voor zowel "stoeterij" als "op drift raken", dus als het in de context effectief om een stoeterij met paarden gaat, rest voor mij enkel de associatie met chaos, een uit elkaar vallen of uiteengedreven worden door woelige omstandigheden. Maar ik vind het ook een rare zin.


----------



## Peterdg

I denk dat het gewoon een ongelukkige/verkeerde woordkeuze is voor "op gang komen" of "op snelheid geraken" of iets van die strekking.


----------



## Chiapas

De engelse vertaling van dezelfde tekst is ondertussen beschikbaar, maar het zegt mij ook niet veel, het is:

The stud farms of Hungary and Romania, Habsburg by origin, had not been *cut adrift *and so passed seamlessly into the hands of the communists


----------



## little_wings

Hier kan je aanwijzingen vinden voor een geheel andere, filosofische interpretatie van "op drift", om te zien het kan kloppen in deze zin is er wel meer context nodig.
http://www.deleunstoel.nl/archief_artikelen.php?subrubriek_id=8&artikel_id=2924
http://www.taalfilosofie.nl/not_derive.html


----------

